# A Tip For All Aire Users...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Another item for the toolbox...

We visited the aire at Chateaudun recently and it had an Urbaflux motorhome service point.
The water connector had what looked like a female hoselock connector in stainless steel.

I thought I had everything covered on the adapter front to get water in France but not for this. You might like to keep a male to male hoselock connector in your toolbox just in case you come across one of these service points. This is assuming you have a female Hoselock connector or similar make on your hose.

Someone else had a similar problem on another forum and there was confirmation that the hoselock connector works, which prompted me to post this.

The connector at the service point looked a bit like this....









..and the connector you need is this....









Furtherlink to the Urbaflux website for the anoraks out there :wink: ...

http://www.urbaflux.fr/-Aire-de-services-camping-car-

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We use these connectors to connect the ends of our hose together when being carried in the van. They stop drips.

P&L


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> We use these connectors to connect the ends of our hose together when being carried in the van. They stop drips.
> 
> P&L


Hi P&L,

If referring to the double male connector, we do as well.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> We use these connectors to connect the ends of our hose together when being carried in the van. They stop drips.
> 
> P&L


I knew some one would crack that problem.
I've always had to unreel the hose full length to drain it, or, lash it to the bike rack to get rid of the drips.

Strange thing is I've been carrying two of those twin connectors for years .  :lol:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> We use these connectors to connect the ends of our hose together when being carried in the van. They stop drips.
> 
> P&L


so do I since this thread. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-104432-days0-orderasc-0.html

works fine, stops drips and holds the coil together in a compact shape


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flush*



andrewball1000 said:


> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


And as I said back then, don't forget to flush the hose!

TM


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Flush*



teemyob said:


> andrewball1000 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="PeterandLinda"
> ...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We came across this at Salles sur L'Hers, between Toulouse and Carcassonne. I tried my double male adapter, but it didn't seem to fit. However, some French motorhomers came, and used a normal Hozelock screw-on adapter, backwards, and then had some double threaded thing to join to a normal screw fitting.

We didn't need water anyway :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have all ours in stainless steel now and spare o rings just in case, then when they drop they don't break we use them for connecting the hoses.

I wouldn't use them to for keeping the hose tidy, I roll it up quite leisurely to let the hose drain as much as possible, and get air into it to dry out, then next time let it run for a couple of minutes before letting it fill the tanks.

On the same subject we don't use food safe hoses, just decent quality garden hose, even thought we have 2 rolls of the flat blue food safe ones, they just take too long to fill and empty, not sure leaving water in them is safe anyway.

And we use Grahams (zappy61) pills in the tanks to kill of any bacteria, and I have the worst tummy, but no problems so far.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wouldn't use them to for keeping the hose tidy, I roll it up quite leisurely to let the hose drain as much as possible, and get air into it to dry out, then next time let it run for a couple of minutes before letting it fill the tanks.


Ditto.

Incidently, I've just searched and there are over 6 pages of aires on CC Infos that have Urbaflux service points, so its well worth getting the adaptor if you haven't already got one.

Pete


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We just have male connector one end and female the other and never had a problem.

Joe


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



peejay said:


> Someone else had a similar problem on another forum and there was confirmation that the hoselock connector works, which prompted me to post this.


I had my first encounter with an Urbaflux service point during my France trip in April this year, and *I can confirm that the male/male Hozelock connector does NOT fit!*

The bajonet used by Urbaflux seems to work on the same principle as Hozelock, but has a larger diameter.

At our second encounter with this system, at a marina, the warden wanted to "rent out" an adaptor (yes, we were supposed to pay for it but still to give it back!), so we kindly refused. (Just 100 meters up the road, at a VNF building, we were allowed to refill from their bog standard outside water tap, free of charge.)

Looking through French DIY stores I could not find anything that would fit. So I am still confused about how to deal with this new system.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, thanks for that Gerhard and apologies to everyone for the duff info. 

I had seen this connector at Chateaudun which I too thought looked similar to a female hoselock connector, so when I saw the post on AOL forum confirming that a hoselock connector would fit these I passed this on in good faith.

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=24398&posts=8

I too am at a loss as to exactly what adaptor will fit.

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Boff said:


> I had my first encounter with an Urbaflux service point during my France trip in April this year, and *I can confirm that the male/male Hozelock connector does NOT fit!*


Well, I'm glad it wasn't just me. Although, as I said before, I saw a French motorhomer using a backwards Hozelock connector (like >> this << ) and then a double threaded piece of pipe to connect to a matching Hozelock connector, and then his standard hose.

Most confusing :?

Gerald


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently noticed this type of connector on a borne at a marina, so maybe a chandler would have the correct fitting?


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> PeterandLinda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


What a plonker I am. Have had one f those connects for ever and never thought to use it to connect my she ends to stop drips from my hose.

Brill, thanks


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanx for the tip Peejay.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DJBullman said:


> Thanx for the tip Peejay.


Thanks for the 'thanks' but if you look back through the thread to Boff's post, it appears it doesn't fit after all. 

Pete


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope this link works, there must be a connector on this link somewhere
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ra...v&sa=X&ei=jaMpTrzUFIK2hQe92OyBDA&ved=0CEUQsAQ

Martin :?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, i've been back to the aire at Chateaudun a few weeks ago and can now confirm that the male to male hozelock connector does fit after all on this particular borne...

Pete


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Another item for the toolbox...
> 
> We visited the aire at Chateaudun recently and it had an Urbaflux motorhome service point.
> The water connector had what looked like a female hoselock connector in stainless steel.
> ...


Think you will find that the aire at Quiberon in Brittany is the same. I've got the same male connector


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a connector from Gardena. Are they the same size as those from Hozelock?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

You may have easier sucess if you slide the metal collar back on the bourne fitting before inserting the Hozelock fitting. And lubridate the o ring on the Hozelock fitting with some vegetable oil or silicon spray.

Phill


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Well, i've been back to the aire at Chateaudun a few weeks ago and can now confirm that the male to male hozelock connector does fit after all on this particular borne...


Interesting. But perhaps the borne where I tested it, at the (dreadful!) aire at Longuyon, was broken somehow?

Living in Sweden now, it will be some time till our next trip to France to test ... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The male to male connections are quite common on aires IMO - we have encountered them at several and carry suitable Hozelock connectors to attach.

If you find you need one you can buy them in virtually any Briconaut / Bricomarche / LeClerk Brico type shop - including brass or aluminium versions of the same thing and yes they all seem to be the same size - only the price differs


We carry two of them "just in case". :lol: 

It is surprising how often they are useful....

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

PeterandLinda said:


> Hi
> 
> We use these connectors to connect the ends of our hose together when being carried in the van. They stop drips.
> 
> P&L


So, did you copy my idea or did I copy yours? 

Or may be it's a case of great minds think alike :lol:


----------

